# Printer Problem



## com885 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi, I'm having a problem with my printer.

It's a Samsung monochrome laser printer ML-1665. The printer only successfully prints a test page upon installation. Any subsequent attempts at printing fails with an "Error - Printing" in the printer status menu, and an error message saying the "USB status is not available."

The printer installed and printed successfully on a separate computer.
Both USB ports are working.
The Device Manager says all devices are operational.
In Serivces, Printer Spooler is set to Automatic. Its services Dependencies are Started and set to Automatic.
It is set to Defeault Printer. 
I am using Windows 7 64bit.
All drivers are up to date. I've also downloaded and installed the drivers from Samsung website: 
http://www.samsung.com/us/support/downloads/ML-1665

The following is from Windows Troubleshooting Report:

Issues found 
Problem with printer. Detected 
User initiated troubleshooting on a USB device. Detected

Potential issues that were checked 
Printer Samsung ML-1660 Series is not shared with the homegroup. Issue not present 
Printer paper is low or empty. Issue not present 
Printer toner is low or empty. Issue not present 
Printer has a paper jam. Issue not present 
Printer driver requires update. Issue not present 
Plug and Play printer Samsung ML-1660 Series has encountered a driver problem. Issue not present 
Printer is turned off. Issue not present 
A print job in the print queue is preventing other print jobs from printing. Issue not present 
The USB device might have stopped responding. Issue not present 
The Print Spooler service is experiencing problems. Issue not present 
Print Spooler service isn't running. Issue not present 
Samsung ML-1660 Series is not the default printer. Issue not present

Thanks


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

_"I've also downloaded and installed the drivers from Samsung website" _

There are two drivers on that page, both win7 64-bit compatible, but as I understand it you only need one of them (the _universal Print Driver_ is the preferred choice I would say, since it provides more options).

If you installed both drivers from that page they may be conflicting with each other and one will have to be removed.

However, if you installed only one of those two drivers, remove it and try the other one.


----------



## com885 (Jan 25, 2011)

I tried your suggestion. I uninstalled the drivers and installed the Universal Print Driver, and tried to print. But it brings an error message saying it "Can't Find Printer" even though its connected and powered.

Thanks


----------



## com885 (Jan 25, 2011)

Any more suggestions or ideas?


----------



## com885 (Jan 25, 2011)

Still need help.


----------



## LagunaGTO (Jan 28, 2011)

Click *Start*, type "*Services.msc*" (without the quotation marks) in the Search box and press *Enter.*
Double-click "*Printer Spooler*" in the Services list.
Click *Stop* and click *OK*.
Click *Start*, type "*%WINDIR%\system32\spool\printers*" in the Start Search box and press *Enter*, delete all files in this folder.
Click *Start*, type "*Services.msc*" (without the quotation marks) in the Start Search box and press *Enter*.
Double-click "*Printer Spooler*" in the Services list.
Click on *Start*. In the Startup Type list, make sure that "*Automatic*" is selected and click *OK*.


----------



## com885 (Jan 25, 2011)

When I tried your suggestion, I noticed that I didnt have to delete anything because my printers folder in the system32/spool directory is already completely empty. I'm guessing it should contain something? The printer driver perhaps?


----------



## LagunaGTO (Jan 28, 2011)

Nope, if it's empty that's good.

Remove the printer every way you know how (Delete in *Devices and Printers* and then uninstall drivers listed in *Add/Remove Programs*).


 Unplug the printer.
 After that, head to the *Control Panel*. Go to *Administrative Tools*. Go to *Print Management*.


Expand *Print Servers*
Expand your PC
Click on *Drivers *
Delete anything related to an actual driver for this printer
Click on *Printers*
Delete the Printer if it is listed.
If you receive errors trying to remove it, let me know and we will need to do more.

If not, reboot your PC.


Download the driver from: HERE - Save it to your desktop.


Add the printer by plugging it in (make sure it is fully powered on and in the ready state).
Go to *Devices and Printers*
Click on *Add a Printer*
Choose *Add a Local Printer*
Choose *Use an Existing Port* and leave it as *LPT1*
Click *Next*
Click *Have Disk*
Navigate to the folder which contains all of the driver files
Click *Next*
Finish Install
Print a Test Page
Good luck! Hope this works.


----------



## com885 (Jan 25, 2011)

Your first suggestion was OK. I could remove the printer successfully. I'm assuming you meant Device Management, though.

Once I connect the printer, however, it automatically installs the drivers for me. 

Secondly, the Have Disk option of "Navigate to the folder which contains all of the driver files" doesnt work for me since the Samsung Universal Print driver doesnt appear at all. Apparently only *inf Setup Information files can be opened at this point. I have to open it manually install it that way.

Attached screencap to show what I mean: universal print driver is there, but nothing shows up


----------



## LagunaGTO (Jan 28, 2011)

You need to run that file and extract the files into a folder somewhere in the desktop then navigate to that folder.


----------



## com885 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm getting an error message saying "Theres no software to be installed" after extraction and clicking on the setup icon.


----------



## LagunaGTO (Jan 28, 2011)

After you extract that folder, you have it somewhere on your desktop. Then go back through the *Add a Printer* instructions and when you get to the *Have a Disk* location, you navigate to that folder.


----------



## com885 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm following your steps, but there is nothing showing in the Data folder when I try to install at the Have Disk step.


----------

